# HPS Question



## cyp8472 (Jul 6, 2008)

I have the oppertunity to buy a decent 1000w hps light for a good price and was wondering if it was ok to hang it over my plants at a height of six feet. (As high as the ceiling goes with plants on the tables) I grow mostly paphs, specifically parvies and brachys but as of late a few multiflorals and phrags have been sneaking in. Also what area do you think it will cover at that height. The area I am using is 9ft x 8ft. I have a bunch of florescents hanging now but I thought since I was getting a good deal on the hps I could use that instead. I also thought about using a mh with the hps to get the best of both worlds.

Thanks in advance,
-Jeran


----------



## NYEric (Jul 6, 2008)

MY EYES!!! oke: 
Should be fine.


----------



## Wendy (Jul 6, 2008)

NYEric said:


> MY EYES!!! oke:
> Should be fine.



Ditto. It will do the trick for you.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, i think you'll be in good shape. We have an area of about the same size with a 1000 watt MH. You WILL be watering more often with the HID in place!!! Plan accordingly. Also, there are plenty of single bulbs with good spectra that nearly eliminate the need for one MH and one HPS. Do your research to get a bulb with good output in both red and blue (and very little green) and you'll do great. I'd HIGHLY recommend a light mover to avoid a hot spot. Honestly, for the stuff we have, i sorta like the fluors better, but if you have plants that liek higher light, HIDs are great. 

-Ernie


----------



## cyp8472 (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks every one. Ernie I liked your presentaion on the benifits of fluors and it was a good one. But I am moving towards more orchids that like more light and I thought one light would be best. Plus it is a pain to have to worry about flower spikes or larger plants running into the lights.

Anybody have any good suggestion for bulbs?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool deal. Yeah, for higher light stuff sometimes fluors just don't make the mark. 

-Ernie

BTW, have a Temptation (kolo x phil) just opening. Grown 100% under fluors. Will post a pic once a couple more flowers open (I count five buds so far).


----------



## fbrem (Jul 9, 2008)

You'll be pleased with the new light, I use a 400w MH to supplement my Maxillarias and other light hogs like Mexipedium, Vanda, et al. and also some carnivores, will never use anything else but HID from now on. The only problem is the heat, man can they get hot, good in the winter though, and the electricity they use can be costly. The newer electronic and digital ballasts however produce more intense light, with less heat and electrical drain, but a much higher initial investment, I really want to switch to a digital ballast. Attached is a pic of my winter set up w/ HID lighting.


----------

